# American subcontractor looking to sub in Canada



## StantonblakeInd (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all, Im Stanton with Stanton Blake Industries, Inc. I'm an American sub from Georgia & I'm looking to start subbing out water towers in Canada. If anyone knows of any contracting agencies in the Ontario providence let me know. I'm really wanting to take my company in new areas. I'm even willing to hire a full Canadian crew.


----------

